
World's First counter-top R/O purifier with smartphone connection – $199 - watero
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/watero-the-only-smart-reverse-osmosis-purifier/x/13534802
======
alexandrerond
Hardware fundraising in Indiegogo... you might as well invest in Bitcoin

